# Anyone in, or near, Portland, Oregon?



## Tina (Jul 8, 2006)

A group of us are thinking of getting together for dinner one night on the weekend of August 5th, and thought it might be nice to have some other Dimensions posters there, too, so we can meet IRL.

All of the details aren't worked out yet, but is there anyone in the area who would be interested in joining us?


----------



## seavixen (Jul 8, 2006)

I have no idea what I'll be up to in August, but I'm in Oregon. Not the Portland area, unfortunately, but a few hours south on I-5.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm so there, Tina. We're going to have such an awesome night! 

Count this as an RSVP for me!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 8, 2006)

I could fly up and join you all if it wasn't on a weekend. 

Have a great time!!


----------



## Tina (Jul 9, 2006)

Yay! I sure will, Jay. I look forward to meeting you. 

Ella, that would be so great. Sure you can't you get someone to take your shifts?  

Seavixen, are you too far to want to make the trip? We're thinking about maybe saturday night.

I don't think we have a whole slew of posters in OR the way we do NY'ers and NJ'ers, but we'd like to set up a get-together, even if it's not a big one. I've met several people from the net and with just a couple of exceptions, it's really enriched friendships, board experiences, and life in general.

So, anyone else out there who would like to come, post here, or PM me and we'll get you current.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jul 9, 2006)

that is so close to me! Let me know I'd love to meet some people.


----------



## Friday (Jul 9, 2006)

Well gee, I guess I'll be there.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 9, 2006)

Friday said:


> Well gee, I guess I'll be there.



As the instigator, you bet you better show up.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jul 9, 2006)

Tina said:


> I've met several people from the net and with just a couple of exceptions, it's really enriched friendships, board experiences, and life in general.


Heyyy! I may be cream-filled and sugar-coated, but I never claimed to enrich anybody's life, er nuthin'.

Dag, Tina.


----------



## Tina (Jul 9, 2006)

Heh.  

It may sound silly or sappy, but I do think it's enriching to meet people from the board IRL -- when it turns out well, that is! -- because it restores faith. You hear about the bad stuff so often, and so I think if you're a person who has made a lot of good friends online, it really is enriching. 



rainy said:


> Friday said:
> 
> 
> > Well gee, I guess I'll be there.
> ...



I agree!! Can't wait!


----------



## BBHCgirl (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey Tina, count me in for that night as well. Jay and i will coming together. Im very excited to meet people from the site. Since im still very new to it. Thanks for putting it together. So this is a yes for me !


----------



## Tina (Jul 11, 2006)

Sounds great! It will be really nice to meet you. 

But no need to thank me, I've got the easy job; it's rainy and Friday who do the hard stuff.


----------



## Edens_heel (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't suppose you've ever thought of coming across the border for a dinner some time? As much as I'd love the opportunity to meet some of the gorgeous and wonderful people on these boards, sadly and 8 hour drive is a little much to do...

But I'll be thinking of what I'm missing!


----------



## Tina (Jul 11, 2006)

Not really, Eden's, sorry. At one point I thought we'd be living in Van, but it's been changed to Montreal, and maybe one day, Van. For now, though, it's Portland or bust, but only for four days for this girl.


----------



## Tina (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey, y'all! We've got a date, time and place figured out. If you're interested, drop me a PM and I'll send you the info. Thanks, rainy, for putting this together!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Aug 5, 2006)

Just bumping this thread, cuz... 

Anyone whose anywhere near the Northwest should come down to Portland for the meet-up tonight. Dinner is at 5.30, PM me or Tina or rainy or BBHCGirl for the specifics. 

We're going to have a freakin' awesome time--don't miss out! 

Jay


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 5, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> Just bumping this thread, cuz...
> 
> Anyone whose anywhere near the Northwest should come down to Portland for the meet-up tonight. Dinner is at 5.30, PM me or Tina or rainy or BBHCGirl for the specifics.
> 
> ...




AWWW I hope you guys had a great time!!! Tina, you'll have to let me know how your flight was girlie!!


----------



## missaf (Aug 6, 2006)

I hope you guys had a wonderful time!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Aug 7, 2006)

OH, we did.


----------



## Friday (Aug 7, 2006)

Definitely!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 7, 2006)

Best. Weekend. Evah!


----------



## Jes (Aug 8, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Best. Weekend. Evah!


wait, did you travel to portland, too?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Aug 8, 2006)

Jes said:


> wait, did you travel to portland, too?




Yup. Guess who didn't. Someone who's name starts with a J and ends with an "es."

It rocked, and you missed out. Neener. Neener. Neener.


----------



## Jes (Aug 8, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> Yup. Guess who didn't. Someone who's name starts with a J and ends with an "es."
> 
> It rocked, and you missed out. Neener. Neener. Neener.


Listen, missy, i've asked a certain West Coaster for lodging to come out west, and I wasn't extended an offer. So there. Neener on YOU!


----------



## Tina (Aug 9, 2006)

Portland is a large yet charming city, and Oregon obviously a beautiful state. My time with rainy, Friday (and her hubby) and Vickie went all too fast. It's the coolest thing when you meet people you already know you adore online, but they confirm, and even expand upon those feelings, in real life. And yet, when meeting, it was as comfortable as being with any dear friends I have hung with for years. 

It was also very natural and fun to meet JayWestCoast and BBHCGirl. We went out for Lebanese food, and the food was fabulous. The only drawback was that they had no air conditioning, or it was broken, and it was hot and humid weather, and rather sultry inside. Jay had the great idea that we should go some place with air conditioning for dessert, so here we are at Elmer's restaurant.







From left:

BBHCGirl, me, Jay, Vickie, Mr. Friday and Friday. Rainy, the shy one, took the picture. 

When she has time, Vickie plans on posting some food porn pics of some of the Vietnamese, Chinese dim sum, Lebanese and dessert pics in the Foodie section. :eat2: 

I had a blast and feel lucky, and very grateful, to have been able to make this trip. Thank you Friday and Mr. Friday, rainy, Vickie, Jay and BBHCGirl for a great time!  :kiss2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 9, 2006)

If I had been there, I would be the shy one taking the picture.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 9, 2006)

Jes said:


> wait, did you travel to portland, too?



Yep, sure did. And it was a total blast. BTW, if anyone would like to come to Alaska, consider yourself invited. So Jes, if you really are serious about visiting the West, find yourself AAAALLLLL the way West and come up and visit me. I think you'll like our cool summers.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm also curious what dishes you ordered too. Mediterranean delicacies are hard to find.


----------



## Friday (Aug 9, 2006)

It was hard Fuzzy. They had all kinds of yummy sounding things. Mr. F and I ordered Kibbeh, mixed grilled kabobs (chicken, beef and lamb), falafel (which unfortunately never came) and a piece of baklava (walnut and cashew) for me because I'm a baklava addict from way back.


----------



## Jes (Aug 9, 2006)

Tina said:


> Portland is a large yet charming city, and Oregon obviously a beautiful state. My time with rainy, Friday (and her hubby) and Vickie went all too fast. It's the coolest thing when you meet people you already know you adore online, but they confirm, and even expand upon those feelings, in real life. And yet, when meeting, it was as comfortable as being with any dear friends I have hung with for years.
> 
> :


Re: the lack of A/C in the Lebanese place--word on the street is that Israel bombed the HVAC system.

Yes. Sorry. I did.


----------



## Jes (Aug 9, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Yep, sure did. And it was a total blast. BTW, if anyone would like to come to Alaska, consider yourself invited. So Jes, if you really are serious about visiting the West, find yourself AAAALLLLL the way West and come up and visit me. I think you'll like our cool summers.


you know, i wanted to visit good friends of mine in Juneau for a while and they moved back to the lower 48. Why didn't I? I think b/c we weren't friends of that calibre, I feared and once you're in someone's house, things can get weird.


----------



## Tina (Aug 9, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> If I had been there, I would be the shy one taking the picture.



And you know what? That's just fine. The main thing is that you are there, not that I get to show you off.  

As for the food, I had kibbeh, too, which was described to me as things that look like football-shaped turds, and they did. They were very good, though, and they came with some yogurt for dipping. We also had some marvelous hummus and this beautiful soft flatbread that isn't flat when it comes to the table. It's all puffed up and almost round, and you have to stab it with a knife to let the steam out before cutting or tearing. I also ordered a cheese platter that had the most wonderful cheese selection, including fresh feta, on it. Yum! :eat2:

Jes:


----------



## Jes (Aug 9, 2006)

Tina said:


> And you know what? That's just fine. The main thing is that you are there, not that I get to show you off.
> 
> As for the food, I had kibbeh, too, which was described to me as things that look like football-shaped turds, and they did. They were very good, though, and they came with some yogurt for dipping. We also had some marvelous hummus and this beautiful soft flatbread that isn't flat when it comes to the table. It's all puffed up and almost round, and you have to stab it with a knife to let the steam out before cutting or tearing. I also ordered a cheese platter that had the most wonderful cheese selection, including fresh feta, on it. Yum! :eat2:
> 
> Jes:


i'm telling you what: i love the breads from those cultures. They so get it right. When you hear about life-sustaining grains, bread basket of the world, etc. etc., and you're faced with Wonder bread, it just doesn't translate. But you have that bread, or nan, or injera, or the stuff I had in Egypt, and you understand how bread could sustain biblical peoples in a way our crap never will. BRING IT.


----------



## Tina (Aug 9, 2006)

I totally agree, Jes. I could eat that bread every day, it was so good.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 9, 2006)

I've been thinking alot lately about taking my kids up to Anchorage for a couple of days. I'd like to go to Denali National Park up there and hopefully see some of the wildlife. I'd love to see the Northen Lights as well, where's the best place in Alaska to view those? There's a place up there somewhere that does this little Santa Claus thing that my company flies us up there for every year at Christmas time that I think I'll take my daughter on this year.

I'm planning trips to New York, Texas (probably Dallas), Miami and Atlanta all before the end of the year so if anyone wants to get together for lunch or something just let me know!


----------



## Tina (Aug 9, 2006)

BTW, Jes, Vickie was my surprise birthday present. Friday and rainy kept her visit a secret, so was I surprised at the airport, when I arrived and she and Friday met me! My jaw hit the floor, and it was SO good to see her again (it had been about six years since she came and visited me for two weeks). What a fabulous time we had.

Thought y'all might like to see the Multnomah Falls (thanks, Jay!). I had to take a picture of it in three stages and put them together in Photoshop, so you can kind of see where I connected them. What a beautiful place Oregon is.






The following is the Columbia River gorge. It separates Washington from Oregon.


----------



## Jes (Aug 9, 2006)

Tina said:


> BTW, Jes, Vickie was my surprise birthday present. Friday and rainy kept her visit a secret, so was I surprised at the airport, when I arrived and she and Friday met me! My jaw hit the floor, and it was SO good to see her again (it had been about six years since she came and visited me for two weeks). What a fabulous time we had.
> 
> .


OH! Because I was rather upset that no one kept me in the loop and i had to find out this way! You would think that by now, someone would clue me in. I can keep a secret. 

hahaha. Definitely sounds like fun for all involved. Vickie visited you for 2 weeks, eh? I'm thinking about visiting someone and I'm wondering if even 1 week is too long (just to be on the safe side, as this person and I do like one another)


----------



## Jay West Coast (Aug 9, 2006)

Tina said:


> Thought y'all might like to see the falls (can't remember what they're called, dang it). I had to take a picture of it in three stages and put them together in Photoshop, so you can kind of see where I connected them. What a beautiful place Oregon is.



(Multnomah Falls, Chinook for "A Good Place from which Not to Jump")


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 9, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> I've been thinking alot lately about taking my kids up to Anchorage for a couple of days. I'd like to go to Denali National Park up there and hopefully see some of the wildlife. I'd love to see the Northen Lights as well, where's the best place in Alaska to view those? There's a place up there somewhere that does this little Santa Claus thing that my company flies us up there for every year at Christmas time that I think I'll take my daughter on this year.
> 
> I'm planning trips to New York, Texas (probably Dallas), Miami and Atlanta all before the end of the year so if anyone wants to get together for lunch or something just let me know!



Ella, if you come to Anchorage, let me know and I'll show you the sights.  It takes a few hours to get up to Denali but the train is a nice way to go. Unfortunately, our train's not working now because there was an accident so the tourists are being bussed up there which isn't nearly as fun. Best place to view the Northern Lights? Anywhere north of Anchorage would be good. There's just too much light pollution to see much, but once you get out of town it's much better. Check out this guy for great pictures of the Northern Lights.

I wonder where that Santa Claus thing is. North Pole, maybe? That's not far from Fairbanks, so it's a possibility.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 9, 2006)

Jes said:


> OH! Because I was rather upset that no one kept me in the loop and i had to find out this way! You would think that by now, someone would clue me in. I can keep a secret.
> 
> hahaha. Definitely sounds like fun for all involved. Vickie visited you for 2 weeks, eh? I'm thinking about visiting someone and I'm wondering if even 1 week is too long (just to be on the safe side, as this person and I do like one another)



Nobody knew. It was very hush hush, and since I was moving, and working, right up to the end, sometimes I even disbelieved that it was going to happen. 

I had the best time visiting Tina, and two weeks didn't seem too long at all. We get along like sisters, and it felt very very natural for us to spend so much time together. There was lots to do and we had a great time. But you're right -- it could've been weird. But since it costs so much to leave Alaska and travel, we need to take advantage. The only regret I have about this last trip is that I was only gone for four days. I would have preferred to stay much much longer, but with everything going on at home I needed to get back.


----------



## Tina (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah, that was it. Heh.  Thanks, Jay. 

Jes, I think that when each of you represents yourself online as you really are offline, and you get along really well and have affection for each other online, it works. Thing is, once you meet IRL, especially for a couple of weeks, you miss each other being in the same room. I have found that I missed Vickie so much after our RL meeting, and boards and the phone just are not the same. The cool thing about this visit is that we got to stay up having our own little slumber party after everyone else was asleep, just talking.


----------



## Jes (Aug 9, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Nobody knew. It was very hush hush, and since I was moving, and working, right up to the end, sometimes I even disbelieved that it was going to happen.
> 
> I had the best time visiting Tina, and two weeks didn't seem too long at all. We get along like sisters, and it felt very very natural for us to spend so much time together. There was lots to do and we had a great time. But you're right -- it could've been weird. But since it costs so much to leave Alaska and travel, we need to take advantage. The only regret I have about this last trip is that I was only gone for four days. I would have preferred to stay much much longer, but with everything going on at home I needed to get back.


oh, i'm being facetious. it's not my place to know. I'm just saying, all of a sudden, i see YOUR mug (in the post about having a good time) and I'm thinking: she's not in portland!!
I can't really go more than a week for my own reasons, but I definitely want to go, as well. And this isn't an online thing--it's an friend of the family. But she's more my mother's age, and I haven't really been around her for more than 2 hours in 15 years, etc. etc. I'd be on an island with her, so...


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 9, 2006)

You're making me homesick for when I was a little kid living in The Dalles. As a child, I didn't appreciate how gorgeous the Gorge is, and we had moved to Middle-of-Nowhere, Oregon by the time I was old enough to understand. Sigh.



Tina said:


> Thought y'all might like to see the Multnomah Falls (thanks, Jay!). I had to take a picture of it in three stages and put them together in Photoshop, so you can kind of see where I connected them. What a beautiful place Oregon is.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> The following is the Columbia River gorge. It separates Washington from Oregon.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 9, 2006)

Renaissance Woman, that reminds me of something we were wondering. Why is it called The Dalles? What ARE the Dalles? We were corn-fus-ed. 

Jes, I can see why you'd be a little reticent to spend two WEEKS with someone you, for all intents and purposes, hardly know. On an island? Yikes! :shocked: Tina and I are lucky that it worked out so well, but yeah, it could have really turned out differently, couldn't it?


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 9, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Renaissance Woman, that reminds me of something we were wondering. Why is it called The Dalles? What ARE the Dalles? We were corn-fus-ed.


Dredging up info from the recesses of my brain....

I vaguely remember being told in grade school that French explorers were the first to get there (never mind the natives already there), and they saw the falls, which are now gone because of the dam. "Dalles" means "falls" in French, and somehow over the course of time it got changed from "Les Dalles" to "The Dalles." It's the only town in the US with "the" in the name.

EDIT: According to Wikipedia, I got the French and the flooded part right. But I was a bit off on the meaning and who the French guys were:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Dalles,_Oregon
But it's been a while since grade school, so I think I didn't do too badly.

BTW, my brother lives in Juneau, and we've got to get down to Homer at some point to do estate stuff. Where are you in AK?


----------



## Aliena (Aug 9, 2006)

Gosh, I am soooo jealous of the get together! Pea-green!!   

Maybe us central/northerncentral/southcentral eastern groupies could get together and have our own little shindig. Although, there are a lot of you I'd like to meet no matter where you are. 

I am really happy you all had a good time--now, where the hell is my post card???!!!:doh:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 9, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Dredging up info from the recesses of my brain....
> 
> I vaguely remember being told in grade school that French explorers were the first to get there (never mind the natives already there), and they saw the falls, which are now gone because of the dam. "Dalles" means "falls" in French, and somehow over the course of time it got changed from "Les Dalles" to "The Dalles." It's the only town in the US with "the" in the name.
> 
> BTW, my brother lives in Juneau, and we've got to get down to Homer at some point to do estate stuff. Where are you in AK?



Ah. Thanks for the explanation. I always wondered about that, since it doesn't read like any of the other towns in the area, most of which are Indian in origin.

I'm in Anchorage, Renaissance Woman, but Homer's not too far away and definitely worth the drive. I love going there and was hoping to make it there before summer's end, although it doesn't look too likely right now. Let me know if you end up there; I'd love to meet you!


----------



## rainyday (Aug 10, 2006)

The last member of the party straggling in finally via a slight detour. Here are some things I learned from the Portland convocation.

1. Fat girl stomaches are often smaller than their eyes. There are 10+ "doggie bag" cartons in my fridge from family style meals of Vietnamese, Chinese, Lebanese, Dim Sum and Pizza. I feel so put upon. 

2. Speaking of eyes, all three of the ladies who hung out here have such gorgeous ones. The caring that comes across in their board posts is all right there.

3. It's worth it to make an exception and let at least one man come to your girl party, especially when he's happy to hoist suitcases and heavy stuff and won't let you take yourselves too seriously.

4. In a pinch, not one but two liberals will ride in an evil SUV if they have to (and there's photographic evidence to prove it). The girls didn't even shield their faces to hide their identities. I was so proud of them.  

5. Yes, Jay is just as hot as his pictures on the board show him to be. However, he's met his hottie match in the beautiful Shauna. Man, heads must turn when you two walk down the street. What a way to double stick it to folks who say fat girls are ugly and they can't get boyfriends. Yay!

6. Tables shrink when all the patrons are fat. Weird phenomenon.

7. Starting to feel wretched the first night your guests arrive in town really sucks, especially when it just progresses as the weekend goes on.

8. If you're lucky enough to have the right kind of guests, even feeling wretched won't keep you from having a kickass time. If you're really lucky, your guests will make it their business to see to that. I was really lucky. 

I cut my foot in Vegas and it seems to have been the entry point for an infection in my leg that slammed me this weekend, though we had no clue at the time what was wrong. By Sunday I felt so awful Nurse Vickie demanded I go to the ER Monday after they left. (#9. It's handy to have a nurse at your girl party. That woman had one eye on me the whole weekend, I swear.) After three days in the hosptial and a thorough pickling in IV antibiotics, I got home last night and I'm good as new. So, okay guys, now that I'm feeling all better now, come back and let's do this all again. How's this weekend for you?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 10, 2006)

Aw, honey, I'm glad you're home. :wubu: Good luck making headway through all those leftovers.  You're feeling better, I hope??? 

Kiss those cute kitties for me, willya?


----------



## Jane (Aug 10, 2006)

Damn you and those pictures of Multnomah Falls...now I'm spitting obscenities and kicking furniture 'cause I've got me a hankering for Oregon.

Of course, with my SE Oklahoma language you see why I had to move back...

And the Oregon Coast......

(Insert Lucy WAHHHHHHH here)


----------



## rainyday (Aug 10, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Aw, honey, I'm glad you're home. :wubu: Good luck making headway through all those leftovers.  You're feeling better, I hope???
> 
> Kiss those cute kitties for me, willya?



Much, MUCH better, Nurse Vick. There's no place like home.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 10, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Much, MUCH better, Nurse Vick. There's no place like home.



Glad to hear it. And next time you get a wild hair up your butt to go swimming, let's get you some of those aqua slipper sockie things, okay? Who knows what kind of nasty you could have picked up. (So says the unabashed and unrepentent bare footer, but do as I say, not as I do, mmmkay?)


----------



## BBHCgirl (Aug 11, 2006)

To everyone who participated in the dinner and desert that night, thank you so much for a great time! I know I don't post much on here. Shame on me! But I wanted to say I loved the company. Jay always would talk about these great people from Dims that he would talk to, and he wasn't lying. Thank you rainyday for your sweet words. And yeah... hehe Jay is a hottie. Friday, Miss Vickie, Tina, Mr F., and Rainyday, thank you once again. I had a great time! I hope we get to meet up again soon. You all rock!  hehe
PS Tina! Would you be able to send me the pics from that night?


----------



## Tina (Aug 11, 2006)

Absolutely. Just PM me your email address and I'll send them right out.


----------



## Friday (Aug 11, 2006)

I got a couple of the two of you (as well as group stuff) that Tina can forward when I ship her the whole bunch this weekend.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Aug 11, 2006)

Friday said:



> I got a couple of the two of you (as well as group stuff) that Tina can forward when I ship her the whole bunch this weekend.



Sweet! Please do! 

Hehehe, I can't wait...


----------



## BBHCgirl (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes  please do


----------



## Tina (Aug 11, 2006)

Jane said:


> Damn you and those pictures of Multnomah Falls...now I'm spitting obscenities and kicking furniture 'cause I've got me a hankering for Oregon.
> 
> Of course, with my SE Oklahoma language you see why I had to move back...
> 
> ...



I had forgotten you are from Oregon until this post. I can see why you miss such a beautiful state. I tried FindYourSpot.com and Portland was number 2 on the list of places where I would be most content to live. I can see that.


----------



## Friday (Aug 14, 2006)

Tina, I promised Jay and BBCH girl those pics of them I got. Could you forward them please? And maybe post the cute, snuggly one?


----------



## sethp (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi Tina, I'm in portland oregon. I think I missed the party though!


dang

Seth


----------



## Jay West Coast (Oct 5, 2006)

sethp said:


> Hi Tina, I'm in portland oregon. I think I missed the party though!
> 
> 
> dang
> ...



Oh, there WILL be another!


----------



## Tina (Oct 5, 2006)

I agree, Jay. Big and I will be heading out there at some point. Look forward to meeting you, Seth. And to seeing you again, Jay.


----------



## sethp (Oct 5, 2006)

How many people on here from oregon?


----------



## rainyday (Oct 5, 2006)

Tina said:


> I agree, Jay. Big and I will be heading out there at some point. Look forward to meeting you, Seth. And to seeing you again, Jay.



Yay.  Unless you lovebirds want a hotel, you know you're always welcome to stay.


----------



## sethp (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi rainyday!

Seth


----------



## rainyday (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi Seth. Welcome to the boards.


----------



## sethp (Oct 5, 2006)

Thank you and glad to be here!


----------



## lestamore (Oct 19, 2006)

I love living in Oregon So much. I call it a magical Wonderland. The beauty, the people, the weather. I don't know what it is exactly, but even though I wasn't born here, nowhere else feels like home.. And I've lived in Eugene Ashland, Portland and now somwhere South of portland.. But still. Oregon Rocks.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 19, 2006)

Shhhhh, we try to keep that stuff quiet. It's crowded enough here already.


----------



## Tina (Oct 19, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Yay.  Unless you lovebirds want a hotel, you know you're always welcome to stay.



How did I miss this?

Thank you, darling woman.  Wonder if Portland has any hotel rooms with big, BIG jacuzzi hot tubs in them... We're always on the lookout for such rooms.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 19, 2006)

Tina said:


> How did I miss this?
> 
> Thank you, darling woman.  Wonder if Portland has any hotel rooms with big, BIG jacuzzi hot tubs in them... We're always on the lookout for such rooms.


You guys visit again and I will make it my quest to find you one.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 17, 2006)

All righty people, I wanna hook up!

I'm going to Juneau to see my brother over Christmas. Coming back, I'm stopping over in Portland. I'm gonna rent a car and see my uncle in Hood River, but that's only going to be for a few hours. So I'll be in town for a bit, but I can be there for a short or long time depending on what else is going on. 

I don't have any set days I've got to be back, so I'm way flexible. Anybody else going to be in town? Want to do something? Let me know, 'cause I've got to get my tickets--my bro's bugging me to let him know when I'm going to be there. 

Let's do this thing! Maybe a new year's party? :bounce:


----------

